# No plans overhead valve steam engine and HMEM plans engine



## rcmadness

Well I figured out how to post videos from Youtube so I thought I would share.

This is the HMEM engine from plans on this site.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yz-MNTElgPc[/ame]


I built this engine with no plans about 8 years ago.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbl2Z9SJ5oI[/ame]


----------



## cfellows

Pretty Cool.

Chuck


----------



## rcmadness

Thanks Chuck, I just had to share after I figured out how to post video. 

I started the Elmer Beam engine tonight. (the John-Tom version) I have a bunch of vacation to take in December so maybe I will get it done before Christmas.


----------



## b.lindsey

Nicely done on both counts RC. Best wishes on Elmer's Beam engine, its always a nice addition to any collection!

Bill


----------

